# Address change BRP for ILR



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all....

My hubby (UK citizen) and I have been asked by the new landlords (our previous landlord died in February, the house went into probate and now the siblings own house) to vacate the premises by 31 May, 2013. Why they sent us a recorded signed for letter from their solicitor instead of speaking to us first is beyond us as we have no grievances with them. We need to scramble to find a new place very soon...however, my ILR Visa is due 02 Sept and hopefully I won't have a problem setting a PEO appointment for sometime in August. 

My question is, since we may not know our new address until the end of May, and the ILR will be applied for in August, what do I do about the change of address on the Biometrics Residence Permit? Doesn't it need to match my ILR application details which would indicate our new address? 

Also, in order to take the Life in the UK test, I understand that I need to use my BRP as ID along with a utility bill or other document and the addresses are supposed to match up. Any suggestions? 

I am concerned that I may not have enough time to send the info off along with whatever documents I would need for the address change and get it all back in time for the visa application date at the PEO in August. Bad enough my surname was never changed on my USA Passport to my new married name so it has my ex married name. When I applied for the FLR Visa, they realised the name difference and said it was no problem for the BRP to indicate the ex married name as long as it matched the Passport name so they issued the BRP in my ex married name. 

I would appreciate any suggestions.... Thanks!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Landlord is acting perfectly within their rights to give you a written notice under section 21 of Housing Act. And written notice is always better than a verbal one, as it's a legally binding notice.

Your new BRP with ILR details will carry your new address, matching the one you give on form SET(M). 

Take your test now using your current BRP and utility bill.

Unless you change your passport into your married name now, your new BRP will still be in your maiden name, as the two have to match. You should have enough time to renew your passport before August.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Landlord is acting perfectly within their rights to give you a written notice under section 21 of Housing Act. And written notice is always better than a verbal one, as it's a legally binding notice.
> 
> Your new BRP with ILR details will carry your new address, matching the one you give on form SET(M).
> 
> ...


Thanks Joppa!! But as far as the test goes, I won't be able to take it now or anytime this soon, maybe not until June because I am waiting for the books I am sharing with someone and they are still studying and almost ready to take the test but since I haven't started studying yet, taking the test before the end of May (when we need to vacate this house) would be extremely difficult. Would it be a problem to take the test with the new address and the BRP with the old address? Ideally your solution is the best but in my current circumstance I doubt I can learn it all that fast and arrange for a test locally before the end of May.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They're not going to immediately check the address on your BRP when you take the test (they don't have time to run every single candidate's information through the UKBA database)... the BRP/passport information is more for identity purposes... i.e. you cannot sign up to take the test and then have me show up to sit it for you.

You have the option of using either your USA passport or your BRP... it's your choice. When I sat the test back in December, I used my BRP as my ID whilst two other ladies who sat with me used their passports as ID. 

Just remember that the ID that you sign up with _must be_ the ID that you show on testing day (register your passport details and you must show your passport; register your BRP and you must show your BRP)... the invigilators *will not* allow you to sit the test if your ID doesn't match (register Passport details and show your BRP or vice versa will result in an automatic refusal of entry to the test) and you will be required to reschedule _and_ pay a new testing fee... I know this for a fact because two people who showed up on the day I sat brought differing ID and were sent away.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They're not going to immediately check the address on your BRP when you take the test (they don't have time to run every single candidate's information through the UKBA database)... the BRP/passport information is more for identity purposes... i.e. you cannot sign up to take the test and then have me show up to sit it for you.
> 
> You have the option of using either your USA passport or your BRP... it's your choice. When I sat the test back in December, I used my BRP as my ID whilst two other ladies who sat with me used their passports as ID.
> 
> Just remember that the ID that you sign up with _must be_ the ID that you show on testing day (register your passport details and you must show your passport; register your BRP and you must show your BRP)... the invigilators *will not* allow you to sit the test if your ID doesn't match (register Passport details and show your BRP or vice versa will result in an automatic refusal of entry to the test) and you will be required to reschedule _and_ pay a new testing fee... I know this for a fact because two people who showed up on the day I sat brought differing ID and were sent away.


Thanks for the quick reply, WestCoastCanadianGirl! You, along with Joppa, have helped me immensely by clarifying the issue...thanks!!!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You actually have three months in which to correct your personal details on a BRP card after those details have been changed. As you technically won't be changing address until at least May and will be applying for your ILR in August, that is 'within 3 months' so everything advised above will be fine.

I don't recommend you trying to alter your address on your BRP beforehand given your tight timeframe. UKBA took over 4 months to process my partner's changed details and they kept her passport, old BRP and all identity documents for that entire period (and were totally uncontactable throughout that period). You definitely don't want your documents disappearing into the UKBA black hole in advance of your ILR!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

2farapart said:


> You actually have three months in which to correct your personal details on a BRP card after those details have been changed. As you technically won't be changing address until at least May and will be applying for your ILR in August, that is 'within 3 months' so everything advised above will be fine.
> 
> I don't recommend you trying to alter your address on your BRP beforehand given your tight timeframe. UKBA took over 4 months to process my partner's changed details and they kept her passport, old BRP and all identity documents for that entire period (and were totally uncontactable throughout that period). You definitely don't want your documents disappearing into the UKBA black hole in advance of your ILR!


Thanks for the feedback 2farapart!! I figured if I did try and change address, the circumstance you described would be pretty likely to happen to me as well given the backlog of applicants the UKBA has. I'll leave well enough alone and focus on the move and the test. So much to do and August is approaching fast!! I know this is off subject, but not exactly sure when to set a PEO appointment for August at the moment. I read somewhere that we need to pay some money up front like a booking fee and also realise it gets taken off the total when applying at PEO, but since money is a bit tight with us and we need to move very soon so I need to wait awhile to call for appointment. So much going on and so much stress, will be glad when this is all over!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Appointments open at midnight 6 weeks in advance... i.e., tonight at midnight will see the release of spots for June 11, 2013.

In regards to the £100 deposit, you have to ring them back by 3pm the next afternoon (don't know the number, as I'm still a year away from the stage you're at now) and given them some sort of card information in order to hold your spot. This deposit is non-refundable (in the event of a no-show) but _is_ used against the total fee payable.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Appointments open at midnight 6 weeks in advance... i.e., tonight at midnight will see the release of spots for June 11, 2013.
> 
> In regards to the £100 deposit, you have to ring them back by 3pm the next afternoon (don't know the number, as I'm still a year away from the stage you're at now) and given them some sort of card information in order to hold your spot. This deposit is non-refundable (in the event of a no-show) but _is_ used against the total fee payable.
> 
> Good Luck to you!


Thanks again, WestCoastCanadianGirl!! So I guess I'll wait til sometime in early to mid July to book...I am trying for a spot somewhere near the end of August (hopefully)... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might have to travel to the PEO, as there are less than a dozen offices across the UK... if you can't get into Sheffield (your closest office), you may have to go to Liverpool or further afield, so please keep that in mind when booking.

When we went for my FLR(M) appointment last November, we were only able to get in to Solihull (Birmingham) and we went up the night before from London (appointment was for 0900h so it would have been a _very_ early train if we went up on the day).


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks again, WestCoastCanadianGirl! With my FLR we went to Liverpool PEO. After receiving the FLR, we celebrated and visited The Beatles stores, museums and whatnot and had a fantastic meal at a very exotic and expensive restaurant!!! We even stayed overnite at a hotel at the Albert Docks (think that is the name) Was worth going there!!

Have you checked out the new 04/2013 Set(M) form for ILR? It is updated and appears to be geared toward the new maintenance rules...hopefully they consider our old rules as they seem to put emphasis on income. Also, I am not sure but the Biometrics Residence Permit has a fee but not sure if it is included in the Premium Service fee nor am I sure if biometrics is done at the PEO any more...maybe I should pose this as a new thread?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me apologise before someone mentions...sorry for the mention of another subject on this thread, I realise I should have started a new thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

